# Best beach accommodation for work in Internet City



## jaycityatl (May 10, 2010)

I'll be moving to Dubai in June and working in Internet City. I have a budget of about 150k for a 1 or 2 bed apartment. I'm married, 33, and looking for a place with easy beach access (right outside the door would be great), nearby hotels / bars / restaurants / shopping. Can anyone provide some suggestions? I've looked at the Shoreline apts on the Palm, and thats currently top of my list. Curious though if there are other places that have really easy (and included) beach access w/ lots f stuff to do. Appreciate your inputs. Thoughts on Shoreline welcome too! Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Shoreline Apartments are really nice, Jumeirah Beach Residence is also worth a look too, that has a LOT more in terms of restaurants, shops and bars, etc as well as beach access.


----------



## jaycityatl (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the response, quick follow-on - Is there a lot to do in the palm area these days? Am i going to be feeling isolated living out on an island? (literally)  Palm is currently my pref, but I don't want to be more than a few mins car ride from things to do. Thanks again!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Jumeirah/Umm Suqueim also is a very nice area, close from everything, plenty of restaurants and easy access to the beach. You might find a 2BR villa in your budget.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

jaycityatl said:


> Thanks for the response, quick follow-on - Is there a lot to do in the palm area these days? Am i going to be feeling isolated living out on an island? (literally)  Palm is currently my pref, but I don't want to be more than a few mins car ride from things to do. Thanks again!


There's not too much within walking distance, a couple of bars, some restaurants and some coffee shops is about it, but you're only a 5 minute drive from the Marina area so you're far from isolated.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have some friends living at Tiara Residence and is beautiful but I think is all occupied. Would be a nice place if you can find a flat available! There is a small shop at the Shoreline apartments that delivers, for the pint of milk, etc. but not much else. Tiara has its own restaurant and the food is great.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A good friend of mine has an apartment in the Emerald Tiara Residence and I am very impressed with the build quality and finish. The best I have seen in Dubai. Good pool and beach club too.

IF there are any apartments still empty, in any of the buildings, I think the one bedrooms are renting for AED 110k a year.

-


----------

